# Shibby's frog rack



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so i received my new bakers rack today and got everything up and running. 






















It is Currently holding my 36x18x36 exo with my oddball leucs and 4 iquitos


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

my 2 20h verts housing my azureus and t&b auratus




































my little zoomed housing my painted mantella 















and all my tadpoles and grow out tubs.















Anyway thats it for now, i will upload pics frequently on this thread, enjoy!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I like it... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bkrantz65 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice rack setup. That leuc is gorgeous. I love the amount of black on his/her back.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

A few pics i took today after trimming the tanks ( i think i over did it lol)


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Dunno why that one came out so small.


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Vivs look very nice,and frogs look nice too. You might want to get those azureus and auratus in something a little more roomy if at all possible,not enough surface space for these mainly terrestrial frogs-20 gallon horizontal is much better! Keep up the good work!


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Vivs look very nice,and frogs look nice too. You might want to get those azureus and auratus in something a little more roomy if at all possible,not enough surface space for these mainly terrestrial frogs-20 gallon horizontal is much better! Keep up the good work!


Yeah i know, im looking to upgrade to protean tanks when i get some money together. I originally had the tanks set up horizontally but had to switch em to verts for now so i could fit everything on there.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your Leuc are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the mads!! How big do the get?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> I love the mads!! How big do the get?


They are the smallest frogs i have besides my thumbnails. They really are beautiful but very shy. I had them in a 38g tank and i never really saw them out at all but after i put them in a smaller tank they seem to be a bit more bold.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I feel silly asking, but do they have lots of leaf litter and hiding places? Also, maybe they're less shy in the smaller viv because the lighting isn't as strong?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Hmmm, I feel silly asking, but do they have lots of leaf litter and hiding places? Also, maybe they're less shy in the smaller viv because the lighting isn't as strong?


Yeah the whole tank is filled with leaf litter and i have cork bark tubes and a tree stump for hiding spots. The lights on the bigger tank weren't as bright as their current set up so i dont think that was it. I think it was because the bigger tank was much more open and there was no background on it. Their current tank has tree fern panels on 3 sides so i think they feel more secure now.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, ok. Are they a group frog? Maybe just being closer to other frogs also makes them bolder?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

My new benes


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure if this was clear or not, but are the iquitos and the leucs in the same viv? If so, how are they interacting?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That's one of the most impressive leucomelas I've ever seen. Consider yourself lucky. Take good care of her!


----------



## rayfinkle19 (Aug 2, 2013)

very nice setup and Beautiful Frogs.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Dart_Man said:


> Not sure if this was clear or not, but are the iquitos and the leucs in the same viv? If so, how are they interacting?



Sorry, i havent been on in quite a while. They were in the same tank and seemed fine for the first few months but once both species started courting there would be aggression. After seeing this i have since transferred my iquitos into a separate tank.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are two of my iquitos.









And this creep...


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of my benedicta 







This guy looks like he has a compass on his back hah








And some eggs


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

love the leucs…those are amazingly pretty. nice benedicta too.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

